# Serious dandruff



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

First of all, welcome to the Forum! :wavey:

I'm sure others will chime in, but here are a couple of things:

1) Stop giving cat food, milk, and people food to the dog! All this will do is cause more problems. A tablespoon of yogurt is ok, but make sure it has NO added sugar and is plain, not flavored.

You can add healthy _fresh vegetables _to her food, e.g., cut up green beans, broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, even frozen blueberries. Maybe a total of 1/2 cup veggies added. 

2) Get some samples of various kinds of *high-quality, grain-free dog food* from a pet store. See which one the dog seems to prefer, then stick with that. Make sure you gradually convert over to new dog food. Start with 3/4 old food and 1/4 new food mixed up in the same dish. Then 1/2 and 1/2. The 1/4 old food and 3/4 new food. And, finally, all new food.

3) To help with her skin issues:

Search for "Apple Cider Vinegar" here on the Forum. EXCELLENT for any/all itchies, and some skin issues. Read what other people have said about it.

And, please read *in full* this link ("Apple Cider Vinegar" is usually called "ACV")

Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs

*Very Important:* If you decide to get it, ONLY get the ORGANIC "Apple Cider Vinegar". This organic ACV contains the nutrient-rich sediment, which is called "the Mother". The best brand to get is *Braggs* sold at the Health Food store, e.g., Whole Foods, or the health food section of your local supermarket.

Here's one of this forum's links with info about how to treat hot spots and allergies, etc.:

(Itchy scratchy)http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...-scratchy.html (Itchy scratchy)


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I like to add a squirt or two of Omega 3 fatty acid supplement. Brew has the puppy dandruff and this stuff really seems to be helping a lot. The brand is Aller G-3.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

The links I posted in the above posting also talk about using the ACV on their skin and fur, as well as adding it to the dog's food. Just read the links in full to get the details.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I would be adding flax or salmon oil liquid plus grandular Lecithin
you can buy these in any health food store. A quality dry food would be very important.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Might be icthyosis....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like it's ichthyosis. I would get the DNA test done to get a formal diagnosis before changing food, adding stuff, and so on.


----------



## Mattiaci (Aug 26, 2008)

Does it look like this dog with ichthyosis:
Photo Album - Imgur

For bad flaking, a bath with a NON-detergent shampoo and plenty of omega oils and very high quality natural food.

I went to a Jean Dodds seminar and she recommended Murphys Oil Soap for dogs with Ichthyosis
Murphy Oil Soap | Solution for Gently Cleaning Wood Floors, Furniture, Hardwood and More

Florence


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like ichthyosis to me as well. Here is info on testing OptiGen Ichthyosis (ICT-A) in GR performed by Antagene

It isn't something that can be "cured" per se, but I have heard of people having significant success reduced the symptoms in affected dogs by using an Omega Oil (3-6-9) complex supplement to the diet in a fairly high dose.


----------

